# Is extraction of gold from electronics profitable?



## mekeberiya (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi everyone I was thinking about creating a business by extracting gold from used electronics.Do you think it is profitable at small scale.If not, what things should be considered to make it profitable.Thank you.


----------



## nickvc (Sep 20, 2016)

You have asked a very complicated question as it depends on so many variables.
What sort of scrap is available ?
What quantities are available ?
What type and grade of scrap is it ?
How much will it cost ?
How experienced in recovery and refining are you ?
Cost of and availability of chemicals ?
What can you sell the refined metals for ?
Cost of transport and stripping down the scrap ?
You need to be able to answer all those questions before setting anything up, if your new to this hobby/ business you need to learn all the methods and processes and be able to value the waste electronic scrap you are offered, this takes a lot of time and study, you can buy and sell at a profit if you can find a buyer who you can trade with but to open a refinery is a step too far in my opinion unless you really know your market, the processes needed to recover and refine the scrap and be able to buy knowing what your returns should be.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 20, 2016)

Many, many variables in that question, as Nick noted. The answer to the question is, "it depends."


----------



## 4metals (Sep 20, 2016)

Go to the section "Where to find scrap" and determine what you can get and how much of it you can get in your area. Then research on this forum the refining method for each type of scrap you can get. 

Then if you have specific questions come back and ask and you will receive help.


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 20, 2016)

What type of "used electronics" / computer equipment do you have readily available
to you in Ethiopia? Are you able to procure or get a steady stream of material at low costs
or for free?


----------



## mekeberiya (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you all for your responses.Let me rephrase my question.Has anyone from the forum profited by extracting gold from different electronics? and what were the circumstances?


----------



## nickvc (Sep 24, 2016)

A quick answer to your question is yes many have but it all depends on your expectations and what you can source with scrap and chemicals, you need to be more specific about what you can source and what it will cost and what you see as a worthwhile return for your time and expenses.


----------

